
A Faster Pseudopolynomial Time Algorithm for Subset Sum - chaoxu
http://arxiv.org/abs/1507.02318
======
dhruvbird
Any simple explanation for this? I'm interested in learning more about it.

~~~
chaoxu
Author here. The idea is a mix of many things. This is not how we write it in
the paper, but just for intuition.

If Σ(S) is the set of all subset sums of S, where S={s_1,...,s_n}, then

Σ(S) = Σ(s_1)+Σ(s_2)+...+Σ(s_n).

Here A+B = {a+b|a in A, b in B} \+ is associative and commutative. Now we want
to add parenthesis on that formula in a way such that it is fast. Similar to
matrix chain multiplication. We make sure + can be fast if certain property
are satisfied(Theorem 2), and the rest is just figuring out the right way to
add parenthesis.

